# Xbox 360 Pad zieht autmoatisch nach links oder rechts



## Magicnorris (13. September 2010)

Zumindest tritt dieses Problem in Need for Speed: Most Wanted auf. In Dirt2, Shift habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Wenn ich also in Most Wanted die Finger vom Stick lasse und gerade aus fahren möchte, lenkt das Auto trotzdem entweder ganz leicht nach links oder rechts. Hatte vielleicht jemand das selbe Problem und kann mir helfen? Danke.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. September 2010)

Kann in den NeedforSpeed:MW-Steuerungsoptions die Todeszone angepasst werden?


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2010)

Willkommen im Club, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch.
Direkt nach dem Auspacken waren die Sticks schon leicht wabbelig, als wären sie nach 5 Jahren ausgeleiert. Folge: Autos ziehen in eine Richtung, Kameras und Charaktere stehen nicht still.

Habe deshalb heute erst mit dem XBox Support telefoniert. Nach einem 16-Minutengespräch bekomme ich nun ein neues zugesandt und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich das alte sogar behalten 

Kontakt und Telefon findest du hier
Xbox.com | Support

Per Email bringt übrigens nix, musst schon anrufen. Alles was die Dame wissen wollte war der Shop und das Rechnungsdatum.

PS: Wir meinen aber schon den Originalen XBOX-360 Controller für Windows und kein nachgebautes Modell oder?


----------



## Magicnorris (13. September 2010)

Jap, Original Xbox 360 Wireless Pad für PC, Allerdings tritt das Problem NUR in Most Wanted auf. Funktioniert in anderen Spielen sehr gut. Zwar ungewohnt da meine letzte Konsole eine Playstation war aber das wird noch. Jedenfalls gibt es in NFS:MW keine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Todeszone.


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2010)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Jap, Original Xbox 360 Wireless Pad für PC, Allerdings tritt das Problem NUR in Most Wanted auf. Funktioniert in anderen Spielen sehr gut. Zwar ungewohnt da meine letzte Konsole eine Playstation war aber das wird noch. Jedenfalls gibt es in NFS:MW keine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Todeszone.



Ja das kann ich bestätigen. In Spielen wie: Need for Speed World, X-Blades ist das Gamepad erste Sahne. Bei mir ist es auch nur Most Wanted, Level-R (musst ich selbst kalibrieren) und Sonic Adventure in denen ich Probleme habe. Aber durch die Tatsache das die Sticks "wabbeln" ist es in meinen Augen halt fehlerhaft. Ich weiss ja nicht ob die Sticks bei dir auch leichten "Spielraum" haben.

Nichts desto trotz bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Mein 16€ Gamepad Speedlink Xeox wabbelt nämlich gar nicht und kostet nichtmal die Hälfte. Xbox 360 Hardware scheint allgemein nicht so das gelbe vom Ei zu sein 
Vielleicht haben wir ja Controller der ersten Generation erwischt, die iwo im Lager verstaubt sind


----------



## Magicnorris (13. September 2010)

Finds komisch da der 360 Controller laut sämtlichen Reviews über alles erhaben sein soll..^^ Habs mal unter Windows getestet und es zieht in jede Richtung nach und hört nach der Zeit auf, nach links zieht es unendlich lang nach. ;/


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Xbox 360 Pad zieht unter Umständen autmoatisch nach links oder rechts*

Das Problem hatte ich mal mit Logitech-Rumble2-Pads, sogar das auf Garantie getauschte Pad lenkte wie durch Geisterhand ab und zu nach links.

Das die Sticks beim MS-Pad etwas Spieltraum haben, ist anscheinend normal, aber die von euch beschriebenen Symptome konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Folgende Spiele bis jetzt mit dem Wireless Pad gespielt/ getestet: Metro33, GTA4, Streetfighter4, Grid, Dirt2-Demo, SplitSecond Demo, Fallout3, Call of Juarez2-Demo, Crysis, Wings of Prey Demo, RedFaction:Guerrilla, Just Cause2 Demo, Kane&Lynch2-DogDays Demo, Mafia2 Demo.
Und auch deshalb wird das Pad so gut bewertet: Alle diese Spiele/ Demos harmonieren Ingame sowie in den Menüs auf Anhieb mit dem MS-Pad.

Edit: Ich installiere gerade NfS:MW 

Edit 2 nach MfS:MW-Test: Ist tatsächlich so, dass bei NFS:MW die Todeszone auf 0 steht und deshalb bereits der Spielraum(wabbeln) der Sticks lenkt. Gut zu erkennen, wenn in der Third-Person-View "nach hinten" geschaut wird und während dem "Wabbeln" sich die Reifen bewegen. Also auch bei mir völlig unspielbar.
Ich nehme an, dass bei aktuelle Spielen bzw. dem MS-Pad angepassten Spielen eine kleine Todeszone eingestellt ist und daher der Spielraum keine Auswirkungen hat. Obwohl die Todeszone(Wabbelzone) beim genauen Zielen(Aktionspiele) auch etwas ungünstig ist, wie ich finde. 
Eine Lösung für NfS:MW wäre wohl, eine externe Pad-Software mit "Todeszonenfunktion" zu verwenden. Das MS-Pad bietet dazu ja keine Einstellungen unter Windows oder?


----------



## GxGamer (14. September 2010)

Jap und das dieser Spielraum nicht sein muss, zeigen andere Hersteller von Gamepads, schliesslich hab ich jahrelang Games mit einem billigem Gamepad der Marke Gamestop gezockt (und das Ding hat nach 3 Jahren nicht "gewabbelt") und auch das Speedlink Xeox hat diesen Spielraum nicht, sondern reagiert eben präzise. Und für die +/- 40€ die das Gamepad kostet, habe ich nunmal ein Nonplusultra erwartet, im Vergleich zu diesen "Billigpads".

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema Xbox 360 Controller sind:
Weiss jemand wie man die Vibration einstellt? Auf der Packung stand, die Vibration sei regelbar um die Batterien zu schonen. Jedoch finde ich weder im Handbuch, noch Dokumentation oder im Treiber eine Option/einen Hinweis darauf wo ich das einstellen kann. Es vibriert für meinen Geschmack nämlich deutlich zu wenig, in X-Blades ist grad der Tempel am Einstürzen und Beben und man merkt gar nix. Der vibriert nur ein kleines bissl wenn man den Erdbebenskill macht.
Ich kann das Hochloben des Controllers nur bedingt nachvollziehen


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. September 2010)

Wirklich positiv ist hauptsächlich, dass viele Spiele ein Pad optimal unterstützen. MS hat sich diesbezüglich natürlich einen Vorteil mit "Games for Windows" verschafft und "dank" Multiplattformspielen liegt eine Konsolenpadunterstützung den Spieleentwicklern nahe.
Aber die hier angesprochene Verarbeitung trübt das Bild und das digitale Kreuz erhöht auch nicht unbedingt die Qualität. Und richtig:
Wo ist die MS-Software, mit der Todeszone, ForceFeedback, Tasten und Stickemfindlichkeit bearbeitet werden können?
Warum kann ich mit dem Microsoft-Pad nicht automatisch Microsoft-Windows steuern? Natürlich möchte ich nichts mit Pad schreiben, aber ein Spiel starten, Spiel wechseln oder "Back to Desktop" um ein paar Einstellungen vorzunehmen, würde wunderbar funktionieren.

Aber PC wäre nicht PC, wenn es nicht andere Möglichkeiten geben würde  . Ist vielleicht etwas umständlicher, doch mit den entsprechenden Tools lassen sich sämtliche Pads auf alle Spiele abstimmen.

Achtbit hat in dem Thread hier wohl leider auch recht.

Ich benutze das Pad trotzdem weiterhin, für GTA4, Fallout3 oder ne Runde Dirt2 reicht mir die Qualität eigentlich. Zocke hauptsächlich Shooter mit Tastatur/ Maus und zur Not hätte ich noch eine wabbelfreies Saitek-Pad


----------



## GxGamer (15. September 2010)

Ich hätte die Bewertungen bei Amazon mal früher lesen sollen 
Ich zitiere mal:



> Bis hierhin würde ich diesem Gamepad gerne 5 Sterne geben, doch muss ich  nun einen gravierenden, negativen Aspekt beleuchten: Die analogen  Sticks zentrieren sich nicht richtig da sie zwischen den Federn, die die  Sticks wieder in die Mitte drücken sollen, zu viel Spiel haben. Soll  heißen: Die Federwirkung erlischt bereits noch bevor der Stick in der  Mitte angekommen ist, somit bleibt er immer irgendwo "hängen"



Also, das scheint ja wirklich Standard zu sein.
Schon traurig dass ich einem 40€ Controller noch einen für 15€ zur Seite stellen muss, damit ich jedes Spiel angenehm zocken kann


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. September 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Also, das scheint ja wirklich Standard zu sein.



Standard kann es nicht sein! 
Meine Sticks stehen absolut in der Mitte und ich hatte noch nie Probleme in irgendeinem Spiel mit spontanem Richtungswechsel ohne eigenen Einfluß!
Ich kenne auch keine in meinem Umfeld die den Controller nutzen, die Probleme mit dem haben, aber negatives wird bekanntlich immer mehr erwähnt, warum soll ich mich auch beschweren wenn alles rund läuft.


----------



## Own3r (15. September 2010)

Bei meinem Pad sind die Sticks aber auch nicht fest in der Mitte, sondern sie haben auch ein wenig Spiel. Ich denke mal in Spielen, die das Xbox 360 Pad offizell unterstützen, sind darauf angepasst (unempfindlicher).


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Xbox 360 Pad zieht nur in bestimmten Spielen automatisch nach links oder rechts*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Standard kann es nicht sein!
> Meine Sticks stehen absolut in der Mitte und ich hatte noch nie Probleme in irgendeinem Spiel mit spontanem Richtungswechsel ohne eigenen Einfluß!
> Ich kenne auch keine in meinem Umfeld die den Controller nutzen, die Probleme mit dem haben, aber negatives wird bekanntlich immer mehr erwähnt, warum soll ich mich auch beschweren wenn alles rund läuft.


 
Hast du unsere Beiträge alle durchgelesen? Kommt mir jetzt nicht so vor, denn sonst kann ich mir deine Aussagen nicht wirklich erklären. Die massiven Probleme treten nur bei sehr wenigen Spielen auf, deren Todeszone auf 0 steht. Alle anderen Spiele funktionieren mit dem MS-Pad. 
Und auch bei deinem Pad lassen sich die Sticks bewegen bzw. gibt es einen Spielraum, ohne das die Feder zum Einsatz kommt. Deshalb muss es bei den Spielen eine Todeszone geben, damit dieser Spielraum keine Störungen verursacht. 
Eine Todeszone ist nicht jedermanns Sache, da man durch ein (funktionsloses) Loch muss, wenn ein Richtungswechsel erfolgt.
Mit dieser Eigenschaft muss nicht jeder zwangsläufig Probleme haben oder man kann sich auch daran gewöhnen. 
Mich stört die Todeszone jedenfalls auch etwas, z.B.: wenn ich schnell & genau zielen möchte(Aktionspiele). Aber wie geschrieben, vielleicht gewöhne ich mich mit der Zeit daran und lerne das "Loch des Todes" besser einzuschätzen  . Für "High-Sense-Spieler/ Liebhaber" ist das Pad jedoch nicht wirklich geeignet.

Edit: Ich dachte ja auch zuerst, was schreiben die denn hier, bis ich NfS:MW installierte(siehe Beitrag #7).... Tage zuvor hatte ich mich aber bereits in Spielen wie Fallout3 oder GTA4 über die "schwierige" Präzision gewundert und mein Verdacht lag auf der Todeszone. Jedenfalls wundert mich jetzt erst recht nicht mehr, dass es in fast allen Spielen Auto-Aiming gibt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2010)

Doch ich habe alle gelesen und wie du siehst auch nicht auch deinen Post einen Kommentar abgegeben, sondern auf den von GxGamer, dafür ist nämlich die Zitatfunktion da, damit man weiß wen ich meinte. 

PS: Komisch das du dich für in so ins Zeug legst.  Im Übrigen hab ich in meinem Post nicht von einer Todeszone erwähnt, aber ich bedanke mich für deine Erklärung der Todeszone, das ist mir so "noch nie" aufgefallen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. September 2010)

Auf welchen Beitrag geantwortet wurde, spielt für mich jetzt eigentlich keine Rolle. Der Inhalt des Beitrags zählt - nicht mehr oder weniger.

Ich "korrigiere" ja nur, damit z.B.: andere Threadteilnehmer nicht verwirrt werden und/ oder wir wieder von vorne anfangen. 
Keine Ahnung was daran komisch sein soll. 
Ein Spielraum ist nunmal Standard beim MS-Pad und die Sticks stehen nicht absolut in der Mitte.

MfG
N8M


----------



## GxGamer (17. September 2010)

Ich hab soeben meinen Ersatzcontroller bekommen (nun habsch 2 ).
Der hat auch im Auslieferungszustand Spielraum an den Sticks und findet auch nicht in die Mittelstellung.
Naja dafür hab ich jetzt 30€ für nen zweiten gespart 

Danke Microschrott.


----------



## Own3r (17. September 2010)

Lol, so kommt man billig an Controller, die auch nicht richtig funktionieren. Die haben nämlich alle diesen "Fehler".


----------



## N8Mensch2 (18. September 2010)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> In Dirt2, Shift habe ich dieses Problem nicht.



Dachte ich auch bei der Dirt2-Demo, aber schau dir das Lenkrad in der Fahrerperspektive lieber nochmal genau an: Das Lenkrad kann durch den Spielraum etwas links stehen bleiben und das Auto zieht ganz leicht nach links. Ist jedenfalls in der Dirt2-Demo mit Standard-Todeszone von 5 % der Fall. Erst mit einer manuell geänderten Todeszone von 15 % bleibt das Lenkrad(einigermaßen) in der Mitte.
Evtl. wurde dies aber in der Vollversion von Codemasters geändert.


----------



## GxGamer (20. September 2010)

Ich zocke atm die Demo von Racedriver Grid (Vollversion ist bestellt, geilo Spiel) und da ist auch eine Standard-Todeszone von 20% eingestellt 

Bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn ich die runterschraube 

Der Controller mag als Konsolenpad ja super sein und auch auf dem PC ist die Kompatibilität einfach super, er ist mir aber schlicht nicht präzise genug.


----------



## Pandecho (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum die Anforderung eines neuen Controllers ohne den kaputten zurückzuschicken geklappt hat! Ich habe dort gerade angerufen (0800-1812968) und mir wurde am Telefon gesagt: "Wir holen die Controller grundsätzlich ab (UPS) und tauschen sie aus. Sobald Ihr Controller bei uns ist, schicken wir einen neuen raus". Falsch verbunden?


----------



## GxGamer (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe keinen neuen angefordert.
Ich habe mich über die (in meinen Augen) miese Qualität der Analogsticks beschwert und deutlich gemacht wie unzufrieden ich damit bin. Wenn die dann der Meinung sind das ich einen neuen bekommen soll, dann machen die es eben so. Und hätte ich den alten zurückgeben müssen, wäre es mir auch egal gewesen.

Und ich hab nicht die 0800er Nummer gewählt, sondern die normale 

Wenn du dich am Telefon dort so verhältst wie hier und in den PNs haben die vielleicht auch gemerkt das du dich nicht ernsthaft beschwerst, sondern nur einen zweiten gratis abstauben willst. Den Eindruck habe ich zumindest inzwischen. Woran das liegt?

Du meckerst hier rum, dass du keinen einfach so bekommst, sondern das sie bei dir einen Austausch vorschlagen  Wieso biste denn mit einem Austausch nicht einverstanden? 


Ich musste übrigens auch sagen wo ich den gekauft habe, meine Adresse und von wann die Rechnung ist. Vielleicht haben sie das beim Shop überprüft ob an dem Tag wirklich einer an mich geschickt wurde. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, das ich den Controller gerade 2 Tage hatte, als ich mich darüber beschwerte.

Wer weiss


----------



## Pandecho (15. Oktober 2010)

Aus Unwissenheit Vorurteile zu treffen ist immer fatal. Ich habe dort angerufen. Ich habe mich durchstellen lassen. Ich habe mein Problem mit dem Controller geschildert: Die beiden Sticks zeigen leicht nach links, sind also nicht richtig zentriert, zentrieren sich auch nicht aus der Bewegung heraus, was man in den Spielen sofort merkt: Es lenkt automatisch nach links und das bei beiden Sticks! Ich habe den Controller gerade erst letzte Woche bestellt, diese Woche erhalten und getestet und aufgrund der Problematik kam noch kein Spielspaß auf, kurzum könnte man auch sagen, dass ich enttäuscht über den Zustand bin. Das entspricht alles der Wahrheit und so und nicht anders habe ich dem Support mein Problem geschildert! Viel gefragt wurde da erst einmal gar nicht, zuerst gefragt, wann und wo gekauft, dann erklärt, dass sie eine Registrierung vornehmen *müssen*! Da ich keine Xbox 360 habe, geht das auch *ohne* Seriennummer. Dann hat der Support das erklärt, was ich bereits geschrieben habe: Der Controller wird *grundsätzlich* von UPS abgeholt. Erst, wenn der defekte Controller da ist, geht der neue raus. Er wird nicht repariert, sondern direkt gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht. Also, alles nicht anders als bei dir. Selbe Schilderung. Selber Controller. Keine Xbox 360. Seperat gekauft! Dein Spruch von wegen Verhalten hier und in den privaten Nachrichten ist einfach nur frech. Normale Fragen und nicht einmal mehr eine letzte Antwort. Also, spar dir die dumme Anmache einfach.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Oktober 2010)

Dann verstehe ich nicht warum du dich hier so aufregst und nachfragst ob du falsch verbunden warst, wenn es dir doch nur darum geht, deinen defekten auszutauschen  Denn das hast du unter der Nummer ja erreicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi, bei meinem XBox 360 Gamepad ist es auch so...
Als ich Heavy Rain auf der PS3 durch hatte, und am PC wieder
ein Spiel mit dem XBox 360 Gamepad gespielt habe, fühlte sich dieser
klobig und billig an

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pandecho (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich rege mich also auf. Interessant. Vielleicht solltest du mal genauer lesen, was ich geschrieben habe, bevor noch mehr solcher fehlplatzierten Sprüche kommen, denn die kannst du dir sparen, das würde unsere Kommunikation hier viel freundlicher gestalten. 

Inzwischen wundere ich mich wirklich, warum so viele von dem Controller schwärmen, wo doch diese Schwäche nur allzu offensichtlich und sogar normal sein soll. Aber woher soll das jemand wissen, der sich zum ersten Mal so einen Controller kauft, gar keine Xbox 360 hat? Der ruft vielleicht direkt beim Support an, weil er meint, sein Controller sei defekt. Ob der Controller nun wirklich defekt ist oder nicht, weiß er ja nicht, er kann nur seinen Eindruck schildern. Und wie es hier geschehen ist, bekommt er einen Controller zurück, der genauso ungenau ist. Man sollte meinen, dass Microsoft wenigstens dazu steht und auch gleich Stellung dazu bezieht, den Controller zu verbessern wäre auch mal eine sinnvoll Idee und Lösung für das Problem gewesen, ist ja nicht erst seit heute so. Aber da tauschen sie ihn lieber aus, versenden teilweise sogar einfach einen neuen, egal was dann mit dem anderen passiert, selbst wenn es dann der neue Controller gar nicht besser macht. Ich habe auch lieber eine präzise Steuerung anstatt mit einer Todeszone von 20% spielen zu müssen, damit die Ungenauigkeiten keine Rolle mehr spielen. Der Controller ist teuer genug!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Oktober 2010)

Das PS3 Pad wäre mir auch lieber .
Schlappersticks mit Todeszone von 20 % - da gewöhne ich mich wohl doch nicht dran. 
Bei GTA4 oder Fallout muss ich automatisches Zielen(bzw. V.A.T.S.) benutzen, sonst geht nicht viel.

Damit sich bei MS was bewegt, müsste wohl die Mehrheit der 360-Pad Besitzer sich beschweren. Nach 4 Jahren oder so eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Wincenty (23. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß dieser Thread ist sehr alt aber wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt mit dem Xbone aus? Diesselben Probleme?

Hab nämlich grad mal meinen 360er ausgepackt um BeamNG Drive zu versuchen mit Controller aber das Spiel reagiert extrem stark auf dieses Problem, ich hatte das bei ALLEN Controllern gehabt die mir in die Finger kamen, waren zwar nur insgesamt 4 aber es waren 3 verschiedene, einmal bei meinem Nachbarn die Kabelvariante, einaml bei meinem Razer TE (keine Ahnung wie das Teil genau hieß, es war nur Schrott, vieles ging nach kurzer Zeit kaputt, aber das Stickproblem war von Anfang an da) und 2 Kabellosen, einmal meinen und einmal den eines Freundes, (jedoch an der Konsole selbst den Fehler bemerkt) also, bis auf dem letzten alle immer am PC angeschlossen.
Der Fehler wie bei einigen Festgestellt ist Spieleabhängig.

Mich würde es jetzt halt wissen: ist der Xbone darin besser geworden oder sollte ich mir eher einen 3. Hersteller aussuchen?


----------



## Der-Simon (30. März 2018)

Unter Windows USB-Gamecontroller einrichten und kalibrieren.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2018)

Hast Du mal aufs Datum geguckt?


----------



## Der-Simon (8. April 2018)

Ich weiß, war bei mir der Fehler, deswegen dachte ich mir, ich schreib meine Lösung rein, da ich die hier nicht gefunden hab.


----------

